# AW R4 Tjet Ultra G chassis and a secret!



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey guys,

Not sure if anyone here has notice something that I just happen upon tonight as I was breaking in a few Ultra G chassis.

I just received my Dash 55 Chevys (Tjet version) and attached it to one of the new AW Ultra G chassis. I was breaking it in and boy did it scream! In fact, I was so impressed that I had to see what it would do against one of the new AW XT Flamethowers. I opened a Red Ford GT and put it on the track. It was good but the Tjet Ultra G kicked it butt - by a mile.

So, as I was adjusting the XT chassis, I noticed that there is a small hole over the right rear tire. All the sudden, I realized what it was for....Neo Magnet!

I proceeded to take the Ultra G chassis apart and sure enough, there is a pin point hole above the magnet that you can use a small nail and press the magnet out. I then pressed that same magnet into the XTraction Flamethrower chassis and it fit like a glove. 

Next, I put it on the track and what a difference it makes as far as handling but performance is still lacking. Stays on the track much better but still lacks power. I am going to disconnect the lights to see if that helps but not just yet.

I am wondering if this is what AW will be using for the Xtraction Ultra G chassis for the new Dukes of Hazzard release? We will see soon!

Should be in stock by end of month and the Dukes of Hazzard sets will be next week.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Jeff, AW will be using the same size neo-dots for the XTUG's, so the made the flamethrowers with the magnet pocket in anticipation of the next release of XTUG's. Remember, the DoH race set will have XT Ultra-G chassis. Lile the TJUG chassis, the XTUG chassis will really appeal to kids because of the added downforce. When I get mine, I'll just pop the magnet out so I'll have the old-style MT type performance. 

Couple years ogo, I gave some nephews a Tyco set for Christmas (The one with orange and blue track, and a Nomad wagon and Twin Mill), I'm gonna give them some AW UG cars.


----------

